# Where to buy R33 Xenon headlights?



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Is there anywhere other than Nissan to buy these?










And how much are they?

Thanks


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Used examples change hands at £800 to £1000, even in Japan!

As part of the work we've done making our left hand drive skylines, we worked out a way to produce 'series 3 style' headlamps, using series 1 lamps, a projector and new lenses, to create the look.
We'll be offering these in RHD format too.

Prices to be confirmed, but they'll be available in Halogen or Xenon format.
It will be on exchange basis and expect to be substantially cheaper than genuine series 3 xenon.

Ian


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they still fetch £1000 in japan used

if you buy them from nissan, they are sold in bits, 

so the headlight, plus the ballasts etc

all separate parts


----------



## Daniel Gray (Sep 10, 2010)

Could you keep me posted on these please Ian? Thanks, Daniel.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Ian C said:


> Used examples change hands at £800 to £1000, even in Japan!
> 
> As part of the work we've done making our left hand drive skylines, we worked out a way to produce 'series 3 style' headlamps, using series 1 lamps, a projector and new lenses, to create the look.
> We'll be offering these in RHD format too.
> ...


Interesting Ian, will you be changing the lense so its crystal clear as opposed to the faded yellow lenses on most GTRs nowadays?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

matty32 said:


> they still fetch £1000 in japan used
> 
> if you buy them from nissan, they are sold in bits,
> 
> ...


any idea how much everything comes to from the dealer?


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> any idea how much everything comes to from the dealer?


Are you returning to the 33 fold?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Didnt Nissan uk crush a pallet full of them a couple of years back?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Sean said:


> Are you returning to the 33 fold?


Sean how are you mate?

Possibly, but the number of dogs on the GTR market is crazy! 

Certainly gone downhill compared to 3 or 4 years ago when I had mine.

You aren't selling yours are you?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we can supply brand new complete units.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Faz, just go to Nissan UK dealer with the part numbers. (when you have a car)

shipping is / would be about £80 roughly

Nissan wont charge you for freight

when your ready, il just send you the part number if you want.

and yes lots of dogs out there for sale. Market has changed alot over 5 years


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

matty32 said:


> Faz, just go to Nissan UK dealer with the part numbers. (when you have a car)
> 
> shipping is / would be about £80 roughly
> 
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Sean how are you mate?
> 
> Possibly, but the number of dogs on the GTR market is crazy!
> 
> ...


Only for the right price. Rebuilds by RB Motorsport don't come cheap! lol It would be an expensive way of buying your old alloys back too.

Still if you have a JDM Legacy STI to swap then its yours.

Good to see you back mate

Sean


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

I`ve sold a new pair Xenon headlights to Member Light-R on May 2009 to portugal for 

790€x2 for both lamps (with everything included)
21€x2 for both lamps packaging and delievery
10.5€x2 for "800€x2" insurance
1643€

This price is possible with new headlights


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> I`ve sold a new pair Xenon headlights to Member Light-R on May 2009 to portugal for
> 
> 790€x2 for both lamps (with everything included)
> 21€x2 for both lamps packaging and delievery
> ...


nissan charge about £1400 roughly


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

just buy my car from me,and you know it's been looked after 

rhdjapan also sell them,not sure on how much they are bai


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> just buy my car from me,and you know it's been looked after
> 
> rhdjapan also sell them,not sure on how much they are bai


send me the details then :runaway:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

o snap my bad i forgot!! sorry bro it's been a busy and crazy week,i'll send you a pm tomorrow morning,only got home from work 15min ago and already on here lol,need food and sleep first,defo have a pm tomorrow


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> o snap my bad i forgot!! sorry bro it's been a busy and crazy week,i'll send you a pm tomorrow morning,only got home from work 15min ago and already on here lol,need food and sleep first,defo have a pm tomorrow


no probs...no rush!

send as many pics as you can


----------

